# i don't want to be with my husband anymore and i don't know how to tell him



## pepper24s (Mar 7, 2013)

i've been with my husband for 4 years. we have a 3 year old daughter. if we did not have her, we would not be together. we probably would never have gotten married. we separated in november for two days, saying we were getting a divorce, because he had been messaging and texting another woman. nothing ever happened between them physically, and she never encouraged his flirting, but the fact that he was pursuing it, and continued to pursue it, for several months made me break it off. however, after two days he begged me to give him another chance and take him back, and we moved back in together. things were better at first, but now, other than the fact that he's not texting other women, nothing is different. he's angry, he shows more interest in spending time with his friends than with me, nothing i do is good enough...i'm tired of his anger, i'm tired of him always changing his mind...he can't commit to anything, whether it's selling the car or quitting smoking. and i just don't feel like i care anymore. i don't want to be with him, i don't want to have sex with him, i don't want to cuddle with him. i don't want to clean up his messes or buy his food. i came back, i tried to make it work, but the truth is i'd rather spend time with my friends or by myself than with him. i know that's cold but it's how it is. the few times he tries to just be nice and be affectionate are greatly outweighed by the amount of time that he's angry or he's being a jerk or leaving everything for me to take care of, and i can't deal with it anymore. i want him to try to cheat again so that i have an out other than the fact that i'm miserable. i just don't know what to do.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I have been there, I know what you are going through. Make a plan to get out, then just come out with it. Where did you go for those two days in November? That would be a place to start. I'm sorry you are here.


----------



## adotson2001 (Mar 7, 2013)

I feel u, I have been going thru alot with my wife and the infedility. I pray you continue on with your life and I hope you two work out a good mutual agreement for the child.


----------



## A++ (May 21, 2012)

Be honest and tell him the truth. It will be good for both of you.


----------

